# Tips and questions from the grooming book



## pjewel

Right about now I'm feeling just a little stupid. After reading the grooming book cover to cover yesterday I found out that I've been doing things all wrong . . . for over a year. No wonder Milo got so terribly matted. I didn't know about "line combing (or brushing)." I've been combing his coat from the top, thinking I was getting all the way through. That's why I was frustrated when new matts were appearing all the time. I tried it for the first time on Bailey yesterday. He was getting antsy during the process and it took a long time, but I can see why it's necessary.

I'm beginning to think I'll have to have Milo shaved down to the skin and it's breaking my heart. His matts are so humongous that after the hours and hours I've spent trying to break through them with enough coat loss to create another small dog, I feel as if I'm getting nowhere. Talk about feeling like a bad parent. Wow! Even his tail at the base is one big matt. We're coming into winter weather here and I don't know how he could possibly make it through the winter with no hair so I'm trying for just a little while longer before giving up the ghost and handing him over to the razor.

Second tip was diluting the shampoo before applying it. I've always had a problem getting the shampoo to lather to any significant degree and I wind up putting so much shampoo on just to feel as if I'm cleaning them. Do any of you dilute the shampoo first? I'm probably using twice as much as I should.


----------



## Lina

Geri, I always dilute shampoo. I go to around 15:1 in water even if it doesn't say it's concentrated, like the Eqyss shampoo that I use. Though if you read the fine print, it does say that you CAN dilute it if you want. And line combing/brushing is absolutely necessary. Don't feel bad. I learned about it when Kubrick was much younger (like 4-5 months) but it was only because I caught someone here talking about it and looked it up and realized that I had been doing it wrong from the beginning as well! The first time my sister took care of Kubrick and he got all matted she had been brushing him like you were and it really did get very bad (I then told her that the line brushing I showed her earlier actually WAS important, LOL) and the second time she did it right and NO mats. That is very likely why Milo is so matted and hopefully once you start using the line brushing you can keep up with his coat a lot more easily.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh yes line brushing is a must on a full coat! It's so easy to just brush over the top layer of coat, especially if he has a thick coat.
As far as shampooing, it is not necessary to have a bubbly soapy dog in order for him to be clean.
I fill my kitchen sink with water, then squirt a bit of shampoo into the water, diluting it. Then I take a cup and pour the water over and over the coat. Making sure to get the underbelly, the chest and the butt (and not just the back of the dog). 
Hope this helps!


----------



## pjewel

I feel so dumb and I could cry. I can't believe the price poor Milo has had to pay for my lack of knowledge. I used to argue with the groomer when she said I had to comb him more. I told her I did it every day and twice a day often. She looked at me as if I was lying. She must have thought I was so neglectful. I feel like an abusive mother.

As for the shampoo, are you saying all I have to do is either mix it with water and then squirt it on or use a small tub and put it right in the water and just pour over and over him? If so, how much would you squeeze out of the bottle to add?


----------



## Lina

Geri, I bought a squirt bottle that has a mark for the 15:1 (or 16:1 can't remember) dilution so it's easy to do. I spray Kubrick all over and work the shampoo in. It does NOT lather but it does get him clean (when he's extra dirty, I can see the dirty water coming off him as I massage the shampoo in). 

And really you should NOT feel like an abusive mother at all. You just didn't know any better. At least now that you know you are doing something about it. :hug:


----------



## Paradise Havs

Don't feel bad! You know what hey say...."Mats Happen!" It should be a bumper sticker for Hav owners! Sounds like you will have to cut him down but think of the cute sweaters you can get for him! Another up side is that you will have a cuddle bunny who wants to share your warmth! I have a V rake dematter similar to the one on Cherrybrook that has been a lifesaver many times. Before I had Havs I had English Cockers - they mat as quickly as Havanese. Sometimes those darn mats seem to appear overnight.

I'm pretty new here, where do you order the grooming book. I gotta have it!


----------



## Jane

Geri, first, a :hug: for you! Don't beat yourself up - none of this grooming stuff is obvious! I made many mistakes on Lincoln's coat too and he had to be cut down when he was around a year old. I am so thankful for their breeder and Kimberly for sharing their wealth of grooming knowledge - I don't think I'd have figured any of it out on my own.

What shampoo are you using on Milo? Is there a specific dilution ratio it recommends on the bottle? I squirt a little (1/2 oz at most) undiluted shampoo into the sink, and then fill the sink about 3-4" deep with water. The water gets all bubbly with the shampoo. I pour cupfuls of this soapy water over the dog, over and over again, making sure I saturate the coat. I found that doing this results in less matting than pouring shampoo onto the coat and rubbing it in (it was the _rubbing _that was causing problems). The water comes out pretty dirty, so I think it is an effective way to bathe them.


----------



## pjewel

Jane said:


> Geri, first, a :hug: for you! Don't beat yourself up - none of this grooming stuff is obvious! I made many mistakes on Lincoln's coat too and he had to be cut down when he was around a year old. I am so thankful for their breeder and Kimberly for sharing their wealth of grooming knowledge - I don't think I'd have figured any of it out on my own.
> 
> What shampoo are you using on Milo? Is there a specific dilution ratio it recommends on the bottle? I squirt a little (1/2 oz at most) undiluted shampoo into the sink, and then fill the sink about 3-4" deep with water. The water gets all bubbly with the shampoo. I pour cupfuls of this soapy water over the dog, over and over again, making sure I saturate the coat. I found that doing this results in less matting than pouring shampoo onto the coat and rubbing it in (it was the _rubbing _that was causing problems). The water comes out pretty dirty, so I think it is an effective way to bathe them.


I use Isle of Dogs shampoo, #10 (Evening Primrose Oil) for Bailey and #30 detangle shampoo for Milo. It doesn't say anything about diluting on either bottle. I like the idea of just rinsing it over and over them to avoid additional matting. Milo's undercoat is very thick and there have been times (in the beginning) when part of his undercoat didn't even get wet as I bathed him in a substantial amount of water. Bailey's coat is much less dense -- at least so far. I can't tell you how upset I am about this. Milo deserved better, poor baby.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Geri, don't be so hard on yourself. Hey, now you have the knowledge and Milo & Bailey will both benefit from it! And so will your wallet. 

In the beginning, I used a marked bottle like Carolina describes (and now I only use that for my EZ Groom Crystal White because it needs to be mixed pretty precisely). Now I guesstimate the other brands by putting them into a tall Tupperware and add the water and then pour it over the dog. My favorite shampoo is the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and it doesn't say anything about diluting it either (at least not on the gallon sized bottle), but it is so thick that you would need to use a LOT to get it all over the dog and it would be too strong and difficult to remove with multiple rinses if you used it full strength.


----------



## Jane

pjewel said:


> Milo's undercoat is very thick and there have been times (in the beginning) when part of his undercoat didn't even get wet as I bathed him in a substantial amount of water.


Hi Geri, Lincoln also has a thick undercoat, so for him, I _first_ put him in the empty sink and just spray water all over him until he is finally all wet. _Then_ I plug the sink up, put the 1/2 oz dollop of shampoo in, and add water until it is 3-4" deep and the water is all bubbly. Then I follow with the basting routine


----------



## moxie

Geri :hug: don't feel bad, Milo won't mind a bit and you can start over with that cute short scruffy look as it grows in. I cannot imagine keeping more than one havanese in full coat.
As for me...I have been dousing the poor fella in shampoo. It is lucky that his skin hasn't reacted. 
Thank you for sharing some info from the book for those of us who haven't ordered yet.


----------



## Paige

Lina said:


> Geri,* I bought a squirt bottle that has a mark for the 15:1 (or 16:1 can't remember)* dilution so it's easy to do. I spray Kubrick all over and work the shampoo in. It does NOT lather but it does get him clean (when he's extra dirty, I can see the dirty water coming off him as I massage the shampoo in).
> 
> And really you should NOT feel like an abusive mother at all. You just didn't know any better. At least now that you know you are doing something about it. :hug:


I bought those same bottles at petedge.


----------



## ivyagogo

I have never done line brushing with Gryff. Is it essential to do it with a dog in a puppy cut?


----------



## EstrellaVila

Geri dont feel bad at all!!! :hug:

Grooming is super hard because it is not at all intuitive. Line brushing is so important but of course when you first start brushing/combing you dont think about that at all and just do it like you do your own hair. 

I cut down Tito, who just turned one a month ago, so that I would not have to deal with the full coat AND blowing coat. Hopefully when his hair grows back in his adult coat will be much nicer to me. Remember, hair grows! If you have to cut it now so that it is easier and will look nicer in a few months, its not that big of a deal. I bet Milo will love having shorter grooming sessions for awhile. Plus when his hair gets longer you know exactly what do to this time.


----------



## ama0722

I don't use squirt bottles but I have big plastic bowls with a spouts from Ikea. I get the shampoo and conditioner all ready and watered up before I grab the hound. I usually have one of the sinks full too as their paws usually need to soak it up!


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh I see now. Line brushing is basically working in sections. I'm glad I don't have to do that with Gryff. He is very impatient with grooming and I prefer my hands attached to my arms.


----------



## maryam187

Paige said:


> I bought those same bottles at petedge.


Paige, do you have the name of it? Going to place a petedge order soon and I realized that I'm using WAY too much shampoo on Pablo  I'm glad he didn't go bald on me :rockon:

I can't wash Pablo in the sink, cause our sinks are TINY. I bathe him in the tub and it's going to be a PITB to fill that up 4" each time. Maybe I should buy a small portable tub for inside the tub


----------



## ivyagogo

Since we are talking about grooming and using too much shampoo (very guilty), here is a lovely picture I'd like to share.


----------



## pjewel

I'm impressed! Gryff is all soaked and your tub is clean. Mine looks like I import dirt till I clean it up.


----------



## ivyagogo

I never really let Gryff get too dirty. If we go hiking or out in the woods, he gets a bath that same day. He usually gets one regardless every 2-3 weeks and I will always wash his feet if they get yucky.


----------



## Paige

maryam187 said:


> Paige, do you have the name of it?


Maryam, here they are. I have three. One for shampoo, one for conditioner and I fill one up with warm water to rinse off their faces. 
http://grooming.petedge.com/Top-Per...tegoryId=190&categoryId=213&subCategoryId=269


----------



## pjewel

Paige,

Thanks for the link. I was about to get the wrong one.


----------



## Lina

This is the one I use... it actually sprays, which I like:

http://www.progroom.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=68_88&products_id=1705

It's made specifically for Coat Handler Leave-in Conditioner dilution, but I use it for shampoo too!


----------



## maryam187

Paige, awesome, thanks! 
Geri, LOL, sign me up for your club cause I was about to get the wrong one too!
Lina, thanks, but Pablo isn't really into sprays  Do you dilute the EQyss conditioner too?


----------



## Havtahava

maryam187 said:


> I bathe him in the tub and it's going to be a PITB to fill that up 4" each time. Maybe I should buy a small portable tub for inside the tub


Maryam, yes, that will help a lot! I keep a storage tub in my motorhome for that very reason. I can't carry enough water to bathe my dogs in the tub, but I can put a storage tub inside it and use that instead. It makes their bath tub much smaller and easier to bathe without using fifty gallons of water. 

Here is the type I use:


----------



## maryam187

Ah, Kimberly, cool! I should be able to find something similar at WalMart, thanks.
Last question (I think): once you pour the diluted shampoo out of the bottle onto your dog, do you keep scooping that water up out of the tub/sink and pour it over the dog several times? I'm confused...cause that means you keep pouring water over your dog that's basically getting dirtier and dirtier, right?!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, no, the conditioner I do NOT dilute.


----------



## DAJsMom

I've tried several different shampoo techniques. I get the dog wet (Dusty has tons of coat also) and then squirt the diluted shampoo over the dog with the mixing bottle. It's about 16-32 ounces of diluted shampoo/water-I look at the lines on the bottle but I am not very exact in diluting. I make sure it gets all the way through the coat, rinse it off, and do about the same with conditioner. Sometimes I just fill my laundry sink with water and add a little shampoo. I think it's more dilute that way, but that seems to work too. The depth of the water ends up nearly to the top of the dog's back and I pour the water over the back and head with a plastic cup. I guess I just do whatever seems best that day. 
As far as pouring dirty water over the dog, it works out more like a bath than a shower in that respect.


----------



## pjewel

ivyagogo said:


> I never really let Gryff get too dirty. If we go hiking or out in the woods, he gets a bath that same day. He usually gets one regardless every 2-3 weeks and I will always wash his feet if they get yucky.


I would have to bathe Bailey twice a day -- minimum. I've never seen a dog who likes to get dirty more. It's so frustrating because he looks beautiful and smells delicious till he wanders around his playground (the yard).


----------



## SaydeeMomma

OMG! I had absolutely NO idea about line brushing and have been doing it all wrong, too. I'm so glad you posted Geri! Thankfully Saydee's hair isn't bad, no blowing coat yet, but you may have just saved us many months of frustrations, so thank you!


----------



## JASHavanese

Geri, you didn't know.....don't beat yourself up. Save that for if you know better and don't do it  If you have to get the coat cut down, you don't have to shave the dog. You can get it cut down to about 2 inches and the mats come out pretty easily at that point.
I just got my book today. Am I the only one or does the book smell like grooming products? Are they giving us a subliminal message? ound: I could smell it the minute I opened the envelope and it made the office smell nice.


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

I think you got the special one. Mine just smelled like a book. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Jan, you are too gullible I think! lol 

You know, I've never line brushed though it is the recommended way to do it best. I never trained my dogs to get it done that way. I imagine it is much easier to do in a bed or couch than a hard grooming table, but I'M the one not comfortable on a bed so I never even thought of combing them there. 

I'll have to see about getting them to lie on their sides and let me comb. Oh yeah, why is it that I hate using a brush? The only time I use a pin brush, is on Ricky's long and full tail. I comb, comb and comb, but never brush. I find the pins just don't get to right to the skin, so why bother?? No ?

As for washing the dog, is there such a thing as too many baths? I only wash them 1/month more or less, depending on how dirty they are. Would their hair be nicer if I washed them more often, or would it dry out ?

Kimberly, that is the perfect solution for giving a smaller bath! Love it.


----------



## Jane

marjrc said:


> I comb, comb and comb, but never brush. I find the pins just don't get to right to the skin, so why bother?? No ?


Hi Marj,

I think it depends on the kind of coat your Hav has. Mine have pretty thick coats so it would take me a much longer time to use a comb only. It is faster for me to brush through, then go back through with a comb to get any tangles and matts out. The brush breaks through the "easy" tangles and I think is more comfortable for them. But, if you have a flatter, silkier coated Hav, I could see that you wouldn't need the brushing stage before combing.

On Lincoln, TONS of hair comes out on the brush. A thick pad. At least 2 or 3 of them! I should knit a sweater, but I don't think gray looks good on me, LOL!


----------



## Lina

Jane, Kubrick gets TONS of hair coming off him too! Like 2-3 brushes full as well. He doesn't get any smaller, though, even with all the hair loss. LOL.


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> I think you got the special one. Mine just smelled like a book. :biggrin1:


No kidding? I figured they all had that smell. I get compliments on how nice the house smells and I point to the book. <shrug>


----------



## JASHavanese

Jane said:


> On Lincoln, TONS of hair comes out on the brush. A thick pad. At least 2 or 3 of them! I should knit a sweater, but I don't think gray looks good on me, LOL!


A couple of years ago there was a woman who made a request for the hair that gets combed out and not clipped hair. She spins the fur and makes things with it. Wish I still had her email address because we could really fill her up :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

JASHavanese said:


> A couple of years ago there was a woman who made a request for the hair that gets combed out and not clipped hair. She spins the fur and makes things with it. Wish I still had her email address because we could really fill her up :biggrin1:


LOL! I'm not sure what color we'd get with Lincoln + Kubrick's hair together - some kind of taupe???


----------



## MaddiesMom

JASHavanese said:


> A couple of years ago there was a woman who made a request for the hair that gets combed out and not clipped hair. She spins the fur and makes things with it. Wish I still had her email address because we could really fill her up :biggrin1:


The trainer in Maddie's agility class knows a woman who spins dog's hair/fur into items. I know she makes scarves. I think Libby (Havanesebyha) was going to get a scarf made from Kohana's coat. Anyone interested could PM her to get the name.

Maddie's coat is thick too. If I didn't line brush I'd be in big trouble. Like Jane, I have to brush first, then comb, and then brush again. I'm letting her hair grow out for the winter, and I'm already wondering if I'm crazy. :crazy:


----------



## marjrc

You know, Jane, I probably should be brushing Ricky THEN combing him as he has very, very thick hair and enough for two Havs! :frusty: Combing him thoroughly is hard on my hands so I've been keeping his hair short. I'm actually letting his hair grow now though, as I love the look, but the combing is tough! Maybe if I brushed first, then combed, then brushed..... Thanks ladies! I'm going to try that out next time. 

Interested in knitting with dog hair? Check these out. :biggrin1:

http://www.kateconnick.com/library/croliushair.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_2074482_kni...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art

Ooooo, and check out this gallery! http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.com/2008/10/wearing-hair-of-dog-portraits-of-people.html Too cool !!


----------



## marjrc

Ooops! Just realized this is totally OFF TOPIC !

Sorry!! :focus:


----------



## Jane

You know, I did mention to my husband that it might be nice to have something knitted with Lincoln's hair to remember him by when he is no longer with us. But he thought that was a bit strange and morbid. Maybe it is! :suspicious:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Marj - I line "comb" also (I use a greyhound comb). I don't think a brush does the job of a comb. Gracie is in a puppy cut, but I also did this with my full coat yorkie years ago and it worked very well. Maybe it is the brush I'm using, but I haven't had great luck in keeping the mats out with a brush.


----------



## irnfit

Geri, if you need help brushing, just let me know. We can make a grooming playdate. I started diluting the IOD shampoo and conditioner because it was too thick to get out of the bottle. It works so much better and the dogs still get clean. It's much easier to rinse it out of them too.


----------



## Jan D

I'm using too much shampoo...you learn alot around here! I'll be diluting, and basting from now on.


----------



## Leslie

Jan D said:


> I'm using too much shampoo...*you learn a lot around here!* I'll be diluting, and basting from now on.


Ain't it the truth! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> Geri, if you need help brushing, just let me know. We can make a grooming playdate. I started diluting the IOD shampoo and conditioner because it was too thick to get out of the bottle. It works so much better and the dogs still get clean. It's much easier to rinse it out of them too.


Michele,

Thanks for the offer. I've been working really hard on Milo for the past couple of weeks. I spend at least an hour or more every day working out mats and I'm embarrassed to tell you we're probably about halfway through (maybe). It's amazing that he still comes to me and still loves me after I know I'm torturing him (though I try to be as gentle as I can and I always hold the mat above where I'm pulling it apart. I'll give it a little more time and if I still can't make it happen I'll ask for help.

The problem is I don't want him shaved down for the winter. He'd be freezing and I'm trying to avoid it at all costs. On the plus side, I can now brush through part of his coat without running into constant snags. Fingers crossed. As a result of this fiasco I brush Bailey a lot, and all the way through. Who would of thought?


----------



## LuvCicero

Geri, I'm glad you are working on Milo because his has such beautiful hair. Cicero has just started blowing his 1st time. It's not really bad yet BUT the tender places under his armpits - inside of back lets and tender place on lower stomach of course are the worse and places that hurt the most. SO...last night I took my scissors and cut close in thos areas. Only left 1/4 inch of hair -- it will never show -- will grow out -- and makes it a few less places I have to worry about. It might help Milo to put him on his back and clip those tender areas close. Just a suggestion!


----------



## pjewel

Dale,

Strangely those are not the areas I have a problem with with Milo. The first coat blowing those were areas of concern, but not this time. Strangely, several weeks ago I was rubbing Bailey's belly and I suddenly felt my heart pounding. I found a lump. I was terrified thinking he had a growth till I found it was a clump of matted hair. It was so close to the skin that it took me days to work it out, a little at a time.

Milo's problem, or mine, is his both sides and around his tail. Because I would just brush the top layer, by the time I realized there was a problem it was a *major* problem. Hopefully we'll both live through it. It is a lesson well learned for me though and Bailey should definitely benefit from it.


----------



## Thumper

Sorry for such a dumb question, but what exactly is 'line combing'? Is that just like sectioning, or going from the top up?

I wonder what all I'm doing wrong. lol

With the shampoo, if I'm washing her in the sink I'll use a small amount of shampoo and then add water and lather her up by adding the water and not more soap, but I have a careful way of not scrubbing and creating mats that I really can't explain...

K.


----------



## pjewel

Line combing is taking small sections and working your way from the bottom of the coat to the top (or vice versa). As for your doing something wrong, I think not. Sweet Gucci always looks like the princess she is.


----------



## Jane

pjewel said:


> I've been working really hard on Milo for the past couple of weeks. I spend at least an hour or more every day working out mats and I'm embarrassed to tell you we're probably about halfway through (maybe). It's amazing that he still comes to me and still loves me after I know I'm torturing him (though I try to be as gentle as I can and I always hold the mat above where I'm pulling it apart.


Geri,

I just wanted to cheer you on in your efforts! :whoo:

We are all rooting for you and Milo!!


----------



## irnfit

When I comb mine, I lay them on their side in my lap or on a table. They like it much better if I do it in my lap. I start from the belly up and work a section at a time. Then I will go up and part another section and comb. I keep working my way up until I am at their back. I comb their legs last because they like it the least.


----------



## pjewel

Thanks Jane. Lord knows, I'm trying.


----------



## Havtahava

Thumperlove said:


> Sorry for such a dumb question, but what exactly is 'line combing'? Is that just like sectioning, or going from the top up?
> 
> I wonder what all I'm doing wrong. lol
> 
> With the shampoo, if I'm washing her in the sink I'll use a small amount of shampoo and then add water and lather her up by adding the water and not more soap, but I have a careful way of not scrubbing and creating mats that I really can't explain...
> 
> K.


That's definitely not a dumb question, Kara. Yes, line combing (or line brushing) is similar to working in sections like your hair stylist does when they want to dry your hair straight. With my dogs, I place the dog on his/her side and worked from the belly, taking small sections in a line (from head to hip) and then work on the next section towards the spine. In _From Nose To Tail_, they say you can do line combing from the belly towards the spine, or from the spine towards the belly. Either way will work, but if you start at the spine, you should consider drying "away from the lie" (opposite direction from which the hair lies on the torso).

I highly recommend this book! It is so basic, and yet, so full of tidbits of information that many of us have learned/shared over the years, and yet, it is all in one place. It is also amazingly thick for a grooming book. They didn't skip anything!


----------



## Jane

Geri, just checking in with you - how's it going with Milo? :hug:


----------



## pjewel

I wasn't able to comb him for a few days because I was feeling lousy but even with that it's getting better. I still have some substantial mats to work through but I can actually comb him all the way through to the skin on a good part of him. I just wish I could give him a bath before I finish but I'm afraid I'll make it worse. So, poor thing looks so scruffy. When he's done I'll post pictures -- hopefully.


----------



## hyenna

ok guys I am new here and have allot to learn what is line brushing don't want to seem stupied but maybe with everyones health I can groom Lizzy properly....Helene


----------



## pjewel

First of all welcome to the group. Line combing is taking small sections of hair from the belly up to the top or the other way around and brushing or combing straight through. The purpose is to keep mats from occurring or remaining under or on the outer coat. It's much the same as what hairdressers do when they part our hair off and work on one section at a time.


----------



## hyenna

Thank you I appricate as much info I can get on these darlings...I am also looking for a thread on the stainng of her face... her face is stained and I have bought Angel eyes for her... even find whe she goes out doors and it is damp her face gets worse any tips for me? Helene


----------



## marjrc

Hi Helene,

Here are a couple of links to threads on the forum about tear staining. It will get you started anyway. You can post in them if you have questions so others can help. Hope it helps a bit! 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5555

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4973

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1438

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2801

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1944


----------



## maryam187

Marj, you should get the thread finder award, LOL. :clap2:


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> Marj, you should get the thread finder award, LOL. :clap2:


Wow, you know how to find things here! I'm impressed since I'm a forum ditz. There was a post to a maltese website about a spray that takes away tear stains but the name of the product wasn't said. Is it Maltese Secret Stay white? This product? http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_details.php?category_id=60&item_id=154


----------



## lcy_pt

maryam187 said:


> Marj, you should get the thread finder award, LOL. :clap2:


Heck...I want Marj to come over and do all my banking, paperwork, etc. etc. online for me! Ha ha! 
No wait, then I'd have no excuse for not getting things done ound:


----------



## Lina

I wanted to shout out a big THANK YOU to all of you who mentioned that the best way to shampoo your dog is to put him in a tub full of water + shampoo and then scoop it up and just keep pouring water over him... I just tried this tonight with Kubrick and I am SO impressed!!! He was so easy to brush out while blow drying... no snags at all through the brush. I really couldn't believe how much better it worked than rubbing it on him! I love this forum.


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> I wanted to shout out a big THANK YOU to all of you who mentioned that the best way to shampoo your dog is to put him in a tub full of water + shampoo and then scoop it up and just keep pouring water over him... I just tried this tonight with Kubrick and I am SO impressed!!! He was so easy to brush out while blow drying... no snags at all through the brush. I really couldn't believe how much better it worked than rubbing it on him! I love this forum.


I agree! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

Yup, me too. I don't mind bathing them now. It's so much easier this way . . . and . . . I was even able to comb through most of Milo's coat after washing him this way. Yay!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Ditto here. Pouring makes such a difference, plus the Coat Handler conditioner.*


----------



## hyenna

Thank you so much...
I just got out of the hospital ...I had to get my gallbladder out...
I was worried more about Lizzy then anything...
She was so happy when I came home....All your help is appricated.....


----------



## good buddy

JASHavanese said:


> Wow, you know how to find things here! I'm impressed since I'm a forum ditz. There was a post to a maltese website about a spray that takes away tear stains but the name of the product wasn't said. Is it Maltese Secret Stay white? This product? http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_details.php?category_id=60&item_id=154


I bought this product, but never saw any more a change than if I were wiping Rufus's eyes with warm water. It doesn't say what's in it and it sure smells like water too.  I still use it once in awhile just because it's there...but for my money, tylan is the one thing that has made a big difference! *Rufus isn't normally predisposed to stains, but did go through a spell with it.


----------



## irnfit

Lina said:


> I wanted to shout out a big THANK YOU to all of you who mentioned that the best way to shampoo your dog is to put him in a tub full of water + shampoo and then scoop it up and just keep pouring water over him... I just tried this tonight with Kubrick and I am SO impressed!!! He was so easy to brush out while blow drying... no snags at all through the brush. I really couldn't believe how much better it worked than rubbing it on him! I love this forum.


Me too!!!


----------



## hyenna

I will also try this..I have learned more and this forum than any book.....Helene


----------



## hyenna

What is tylan? is this also a product for stains...which does the best I have the angel tears but don't want to over with medication.... Thanks


----------



## Havtahava

Tylosin is an antibiotic, also sold under the name Tylan, and is an ingredient in Angel Eyes. I don't think Angel Tears has antibiotics in it, does it? I thought Angel Tears was just a wash.


----------



## hyenna

Iam sorry I meant Angel Eyes... now I am confused what to use.... I was all set to order the whiting from the Maltese store....any suggestions before I spend a fortune on eye products??? Helene


----------



## Havtahava

Well, if you are going to use an antibiotic for staining, Angel Eyes is probably the most expensive form of Tylosin (Tylan).


----------



## hyenna

Would you suggest my vet to get it cheaper? I may about 17 on line for the Angle Eyes and the pet store near me sales it for about 27 and those bottles are so small, i though to be quit expensive.....helene


----------



## Havtahava

Honestly, I wouldn't even recommend that you try to control staining with an antibiotic. I'd leave that to a veterinarian's expertise. Staining can be caused by a variety of reasons and it is better to deal with the source of the staining.


----------

